# first snow in VT 10/15/10



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

first snow of the season in VT and only half the fleet is ready:waving:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW! How much did you get?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

not too much here but killington is about a half hr south and they expect 10 in


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! Wish we were getting some snow right now!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You are so lucky. I would love to have snow rite now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Its getting to be about that time!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes it is:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Same here!! im in northern ny saranac lake ny, got 3" of heavy wet snow


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Where in maine are you guys


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Its spitting snow down here but its about 40 out. NWS said maybe 1/2" by morning.

I am not really sure how I feel about snow when some trees still have green leaves on them


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

You guys are very lucky.. Although I am not quite ready for snow equipment wise lol I am only about two hours and 15 minutes from killington but were not getting anything over here  just rainy and lower 40's overnight. Im still waiting on lots of contracts too.. people are taking forever this year


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

hoepfully after this event people will sign some contracts for ya! haha. Thats crazy, i couldnt believe it when i heard it snowed on the weather channel. Has anyone up there actually plowed?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

the state was out plowing in southern washington and orange counties and also in killington and the north eastern portion of the state not to many privet guys out yet though


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's awesome. Thanks for the pic. I can't wait for some snow. I really can't wait to go to NH this winter.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am not fully ready yet. But after seeing those pics it kinda lights a fire:yow!:. We are expecting our first flurries next week so it's coming:waving:


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah we are expecting flurries and mixing rain and snow this week a couple times too  
Banksy, where are you coming to NH this winter?


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

I guess it's going to be some time yet for us in PA, grass still growing lots of leaves on the trees ......work to be done on plow also. but looking at the pics get you pumped up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

BigLou80;1089303 said:


> Its spitting snow down here but its about 40 out. NWS said maybe 1/2" by morning.
> 
> I am not really sure how I feel about snow when some trees still have green leaves on them


who cares it's white money..... if you dont want it send it to chicago we will take it


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pic. Man, that's slot of snow to stay down for your first dump of the year. Congratulations.. We probably won't get anything like that until December. Until then, I'll be getting the gear ready and enjoying the last few runs on the bike.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Jguck25;1089559 said:


> Yeah we are expecting flurries and mixing rain and snow this week a couple times too
> Banksy, where are you coming to NH this winter?


February. Coming up for the Rotary Ice Fishing derby and snowmobiling. Going to stay at our families lake house on Winnipesaukee. I bought a 2005 Sabercat 600 last fall and I'm dying to get some riding in. Last winter sucked for sledding!


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

The snow was @1700' + here. The top 3 are the gap on Rt17. The state boy's got to push some around.

The 4th is my front yard......Mt. Ellen is all white in the the clouds. Over 1.5 ft on top.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, plowboyvt. My mouth is watering for winter. 

nice piece of property by the way.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

PlowboyVT;1090079 said:


> The 4th is my front yard......Mt. Ellen is all white in the the clouds. Over 1.5 ft on top.


Is that a Wood-Mizer mill? If it is what model is it?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

bring it on


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

mercer_me;1090092 said:


> Is that a Wood-Mizer mill? If it is what model is it?


Yes...........LT-40 G18


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

wow is that picture hard to swallow, i just got back from a week in the outer banks and it was in the 80*'s everyday, crazy.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Grn Mtn;1090234 said:


> wow is that picture hard to swallow, i just got back from a week in the outer banks and it was in the 80*'s everyday, crazy.


And you didn't swing by? I had a  ready for you.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

that scares the heck outta me! Soo much landscape work left to do!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Banksy;1089750 said:


> February. Coming up for the Rotary Ice Fishing derby and snowmobiling. Going to stay at our families lake house on Winnipesaukee. I bought a 2005 Sabercat 600 last fall and I'm dying to get some riding in. Last winter sucked for sledding!


yeah youre telling me. It was horrible for snowmobiling and plowing. I barely got to take the sled out:angry: I snowmobile up there quite a bit, but i stick mostly to the trails up north and out west are really good


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

PlowboyVT;1090188 said:


> Yes...........LT-40 G18


Is it the hydrolic model?


----------



## SnowMan87 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey nice man i wish i was plowing snow right now..my first season on my own any one know some good QUIET brakes for 06 ford 250?? ..stay thirsty my friends


----------

